# Moving to Germany from Jersey City, USA



## Paradoxalpoised (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Saalfeld and I need to move a couple cubic meters of my stuff, it's not that much at all and I was wondering if anyone was willing to share some of their container space moving from the NYC area to Germany.

Maybe anyone can advice a good moving company as well, cheaper is better, so i can handle this move efficiently.

I would need to have my stuff sent by the end of February.

Thanks for the help.

Cecile


----------

